# Can't find "Program Files (x86)" folder on my main HDD



## iIllumination (Feb 12, 2015)

Hey, for some reason I can't find my "Program Files (x86) folder on my main SSD (C. I don't know why it is gone or of it has changed location, I just want it back! It have been gone for some months now and I havent really cared so much about it, but know I begins to get tiny with space so I wanna access that folder to see what kind of files and programs I have on the SSD. Would be fine if someone have any ideas or know where it could have found the way. Thanks, Christian   :u p:


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Did you ever have this folder?

Are you sure you are running a 64 bit version of Windows?


----------



## PSCO2007 (Nov 18, 2008)

iIllumination said:


> Hey, for some reason I can't find my "Program Files (x86) folder on my main SSD (C. I don't know why it is gone or of it has changed location, I just want it back! It have been gone for some months now and I havent really cared so much about it, but know I begins to get tiny with space so I wanna access that folder to see what kind of files and programs I have on the SSD. Would be fine if someone have any ideas or know where it could have found the way. Thanks, Christian   :u p:


'

As Dave said - are you sure you're running 64 bit?

If you are, open My Computer - it's there.

You can use this program to see what is taking up space on your SSD.

http://www.jam-software.com/treesize_free/


----------



## iIllumination (Feb 12, 2015)

Yeah, I am pretty sure I am running 64-bit. I don't think I bought a PC last year for around 1350 dollar without buying a 64-bit version of windows. And I had the folder "Program Files (x86) at first, but one day it was just gone! https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=92A32AD3934C394C%21715


----------



## PSCO2007 (Nov 18, 2008)

To verify if you have 64 bit - right click Computer on Start Menu, click properties.

That will confirm.

Have you tried Treesize to see what is taking up space ?

You should also run the System info utility, which will help others help you.

It also will show if you have the 64 bit,

http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Valuable_links


----------



## iIllumination (Feb 12, 2015)

Guys, I know I have 64-bit, that problem is that the folder called "Program Files (x86)" is gone, and it would have been very helpfull if I could get i back  In this link is a picture to confirme that I have a 64-bit since u guys don't believe me xD
http://tinypic.com/r/256xu13/8
btw, can someone learn me how to insert pictures so I don't need to send a link insted?


----------



## PSCO2007 (Nov 18, 2008)

Okay - try this program.

I just entered program files x86 and it found it instantly.

http://www.voidtools.com/downloads/


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Sounds like it has possibly become "hidden" in the attributes. This might be a user profile issue. You could try creating another user and booting into that. If that shows the foler, Right click and go into the properties and "unhide" it.


----------



## iIllumination (Feb 12, 2015)

Okey, I used the program "Voidtools" and I search up the folder and I found it! The problem know is how do I make it show up when I enter my SSD?


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

It looks like it has been quarantined by a program called adwCleaner. I would open that program and look for a facilty to "UN quarantine it


----------



## iIllumination (Feb 12, 2015)

Okey, I installed "adwCleaner", but do u have any ideas how I can get the folder to show up again as normal? Can't figure out how..


----------



## iIllumination (Feb 12, 2015)

Okey, I was looking up how to remove hidden attribute from folders and a guide came up. And after doing some stuff the folder finally came up! But it is grayed out as u can see in the picture below. Some ideas why and how I can fix that?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

So it appears that it still has the hidden attribute but you have probably set your folder options so that you can see hidden folders and that's why they are lighter than other folders. There's no harm in leaving it that way as you can still view the contents but if you want to remove the hidden attribute you may have to right-click the folder, select properties, click on the security tab then on the Edit button then highlight your account and give it full control. You should then be able to remove the hidden attribute.

I suspect you had malware in the past that hides various system files and folders. There is a utility that can also be run to unhide those files if necessary.


----------



## iIllumination (Feb 12, 2015)

Okey, I got a new problem, the check boxes to give me full premission over the folder is also greyed out


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

That's the true Administrator account. Isn't the one you generally use the one starting with Brukere? Try highlighting that one and see if you can change the permissions on it.


----------



## iIllumination (Feb 12, 2015)

I can't change the premission for any of the groups or user names. Whatever I choose it is greyed out.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You may have to take ownership of the folder:

https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc753659.aspx


----------

